
10 Most (and Least) Stressful Jobs for 2014  - jamesbritt
http://blogs.wsj.com/atwork/2014/01/07/10-most-and-least-stressful-jobs-2014/
======
mgleason_3
Total non-sense.

E.g. FireFighting - It has a lower Workers Comp rating than most construction
jobs. In California they often make $100,000 or more and spend most of the
time training, cleaning or resting. Most calls are not for fires, but for
assistance. There's very little chance of loosing your job and in the unlikely
situation where you're hurt or injured, there's a well-funded plan to take
care of you.

Compare that with an "Event Coordinator" who's under constant deadlines, paid
~$27K/yr, workes 12-14 hour days and lives in constant fear of loosing their
job if everything isn't perfect. No health care and no retirement.

------
normloman
Has anyone read the methodology?

[http://www.careercast.com/jobs-rated/jobs-
rated-2013-methodo...](http://www.careercast.com/jobs-rated/jobs-
rated-2013-methodology)

Looks like they made up some list of things they think should be stressful,
gave them arbitrary point values, and scored each occupation.

The authors of the study are CareerCast.com. Not exactly an authority.

No doubt, being a soldier or a firefighter has got to be stressful. But this
"study" won't prove it.

~~~
skwirl
Since "stress" is rather subjective, I don't know what study would ever prove
it.

~~~
bollockitis
One could correlate stress with things like depression, suicide, anxiety
disorders, divorce, addiction, etc, but that would be a very difficult study
to perform.

------
nlp
Drill-press operator? Come on, who's JUST a drill press operator?

~~~
alecsmart1
What does a drill press operator do?

~~~
stonemetal
A drill press is a big drill mounted on a stand with a crank mounted on the
side. When you turn the crank the drill presses down. A drill press operator
would literally take something, place it under the drill, turn the crank to
drill a hole in it, then remove the item.

I could see a big shop having enough work to support a full time drill
operator but it is rather like saying you are a hammer operator or a screw
driver operator. It isn't complicated enough to need a specialist.

~~~
xd
"It isn't complicated enough to need a specialist."

Have you ever tried to center a hole to micron precision? Do you know which
drill speed vs feed rate to use for the metal you are drilling? Do you know
which drill bit to use? Do you know how to sharpen drill bits correctly? Do
you know how to secure work to the table? Do you know how to use a sine bar
and gauge blocks to mount your work piece at a precise angle? Do you know how
to inspect the surface of the work piece to make sure it doesn't have burrs,
specs of dirt etc that could throw the work tolerances out? etc etc

It's not he most in depth job, but it's far from unspecialised.

------
NickWarner775
Of course military personnel will be at the top

------
ExpiredLink
Stereotypes and prejudices.

